# ts2 or t3s archangel cross?



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

mom is suab 3/rth archangel cross with toy stencil bronze and white markings. Dad is indigo bar & also a carrier for toy stencil. The result appears to be an indigo laced bird(not ash red even though it resembles ash red). my question is is this bird a ts2, or 3 since it has a lot of white on it? 

Can you guys post pictures of ts1 2 3 and for me? Bar and wing pattern on all three would be great.


----------

